

Ask HN: Protect computers against malware? - csomar

I have some clients using my applications. Since the Internet become cheap in Tunisia, all people went online and the result is hundred of viruses and malware attacking their computer.<p>The problem is even worse: they become addicted to the net + Anti Viruses software like KasperSky and Macafee are doing nothing.<p>This result for system instability. My clients are running windows, so I wonder if anyone has previous experience in this field.<p>How can you protect non tech-savvy people from viruses?
======
khafra
How much control do you have over the computers? Just the power to suggest
whatever best practices they can understand?

If you can, get them to stop using internet explorer, and stop logging in as
root. Using a separate drive or partition for data, and making a practice of
reinstalling the OS from the CD whenever they're infected can be good, too,
especially if you can make a known-good image with all their applications and
the latest patches.

Successful security involves a certain mindset, though; and if the owner of
the system isn't willing to adopt that mindset, your efforts will only go so
far.

------
DanielStraight
Tech savvy people should already know how to prevent viruses. Use Firefox.
Don't download random crap.

~~~
csomar
sorry they are non-tech-savvy.. of course!

